# Supermicro H12SSW-NT - FreeNAS 11.3-U1 NVMe devices not appearing



## chrisk2305 (Mar 27, 2020)

Hi Guys,

I thought I try my luck here in the BSD Forums as I wasn't able to solve the issue in the FreeNAS Forums. 

I just completed my new freenas build with a Supermicro H12SSW-NT Mainboard and an eight Core Epyc 2 CPU. I have connected 4 U.2 NVMe SSDs to the board via two slimsas x8 cable.

The disks simply won't appear. Neither in GUI nor Shell nor dmesg.

I spent a good amount of time checking the BIOS and the cabling and finally decided to try the new TrueNAS 12 nightly (Apparently FreeBSD 12) and all 4 drives are showing up.

It seems that some "Rome" specific PCIe drivers do not get loaded. Is there anyway to update the kernel with correct drivers?

Thanks in advance!

Chris


----------



## Crivens (Mar 27, 2020)

As detailed by the sign up email, FreeNAS and friends are not supported here. Please ask in some FreeNAS forum.


----------



## chrisk2305 (Mar 27, 2020)

Alright, sorry.


----------

